# Need help Mosquito Lagoon fishing and lodging



## skinnywater3

http://www.mosquitolagoonfishcamp.com/

good people


----------



## jimbarn1961

Keep em coming, thanks


----------



## edlive96

x2 on mosquitolagoonfishcamp or the many RV parks along the river like Lopez RV or try vrbo.com also, you can find vacation rentals on the water, but kinda hard to navigate that site. As for on the water, pick up a Top Spot map, good starting point... fish are real spooky here, if you're fishing with the family, get up or near the sand bars and chunk bait or work the mullet pods for fish early in the am. If you're sightfishing, head up way in the backcountry on just about any flat and be prepared to pole for miles if you wanna find tailers and not-so-spooky fish.


----------



## swaddict

> x2 on mosquitolagoonfishcamp or the many RV parks along the river like Lopez RV or try vrbo.com also, you can find vacation rentals on the water, but kinda hard to navigate that site. As for on the water, pick up a Top Spot map, good starting point... fish are real spooky here, if you're fishing with the family, get up or near the sand bars and chunk bait or work the mullet pods for fish early in the am. If you're sightfishing, head up way in the backcountry on just about any flat and be prepared to pole for miles if you wanna find tailers and not-so-spooky fish.


Very true. Water is low, could also try Haulover canal and Ponce Inlet, use live bait or crushed blue crabs.


----------



## Yoreese

I agree with the fish camp they have a very nice dock and trailer parking. You can be a George's Bar or Tiger Shoals in just a few minutes. If you run thru Shotgun Pass you can be at JB's for a bite and beer or Goodrich's is about 1/4 mile down the street. Make sure to get a map as the back country running can be a little interesting if you don't know where your going.


----------



## jimbarn1961

Thanks for help guys


----------

